# DANKE an Alle, die mir bisher ...



## mega_ohm (28 Dezember 2007)

in meiner Tätigkeit als VEFK / Instandhaltung in einer mittelständigen Firma
bei Fragen zur Automatisierung weiterhelfen wollten und/ oder konnten.

Auch, wenn bei den Profi- Programmierern regelmäßig 'alle Drähte' in Bezug auf "NEUE" (insbesondere auf ... gestandene Leute aus dem Instandhaltungsbereich << es scheint so, als wären Das die natürlichen Feinde) fast durchbrennen... ich habe trotzdem sehr viel lernen dürfen... 

Dafür möchte ich mich bei ALLEN bedanken.

Natürlich sind Fachleute aus diesem Bereich mit mehr als 20-jähriger Berufserfahrung immer noch keine Programmierer, aber immerhin (da gehe ich von mir aus, der Assembler-, Pascal-, VB- ,VC-Kenntnisse hat) auch nicht auf der Wurstbrühe daher gekommen.
Elektriker/ Elektroniker in der Instandhaltung in der Industrie müssen sich mit Pneumatik/ Hydraulik 'nebenbei' auskennen, Schlosserarbeiten erledigen können, wenn alle Anlagen laufen, sogar mit in die Produktion (nach der Logik: "Anlagen, die Du reparieren kannst, die kannst du auch bedienen).

Und >NUR< so nebenbei müssen sie noch alle Anlagen am Laufen halten, egal was da steht.
s5, s7, neueste Anlagen mit VIPA- oder anderen PC- Schnittstellen und Beckhoff- Modulen..., FU's von Siemens, Lenze, Rexroth, SEW...   Eurotherm (und.... hat man noch nie gehört)...  Der Controller im Büro hat wenigstens wieder 5€ gespart- das ist doch auch ein Erfolg für alle.

Egal.... Hauptsache ist... es läuft. Das bedeutet, ständig Neuigkeiten und Fragen... 
Aber in einem Kinderlied heißt es richtigerweise:
"_... wer, wieso, warum,_
_wer nicht fragt, bleibt dumm_"

Es gibt in diesem Forum einige, die diese Probleme nie verstehen wollen/ werden... andere, die helfen.

*Ich bin der Meinung, das dieses Forum, auch wenn manchmal eine Frage OT diskutiert wird, sehr hochwertig ist !*

*Dafür möchte ich mich bei allen Teilnehmern bedanken*,
*allen ein gesundes, erfolgreiches, gutes Jahr 2008 und manchen etwas mehr Geduld und Nachsicht wünschen.*

*mfg*


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (28 Dezember 2007)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> *Ich bin der Meinung, das dieses Forum, auch wenn manchmal eine Frage OT diskutiert wird, sehr hochwertig ist !*



Das ist absolut korrekt. In Vielen Foren bekommt man kaum vernünftige Antworten, dafür jede Menge sinnlosen Schrott von Leuten, die noch weniger Ahnung haben als man selber.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## mst (28 Dezember 2007)

DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> Das ist absolut korrekt. In Vielen Foren bekommt man kaum vernünftige Antworten, dafür jede Menge sinnlosen Schrott von Leuten, die noch weniger Ahnung haben als man selber.
> 
> Bernhard Götz


 
100%ACK

Dieses Forum hat gegenüber anderen eine sehr hohe Qualität.

mfg mst


----------



## Markus (28 Dezember 2007)

keine ahnung wen du damit jetzt verständnissvoll stimmen willst.
ich habe einen praktischen beruf erlernt, war in der instandhaltung, bin jetzt programmierer und vebringe einen teil meiner zeit auf den baustellen damit irgendwelchen schlossern zu zeigen wie man mit einem großen hammer umgeht. falls dies hier also die fortsetzung einer anspielung aus einem anderen beitrag werden soll - vergiss es!

ich war einer und kenne viele - du kommst bei mir in folgende schublade:

von den 7,5 stunden die du in der firma bist hast du 4,5 stunden deine daumen hinter die träger deiner latzhose geklemmt. 

um einen einfache verbranten schützkontakt zu finden brauchst du 2h nachdem du zuvor 5 stunden erfolglos versucht hast den fehler mit dem pg zu finden.

um 17:00 bist du weg.



was zur hölle soll dieses scheiss topic?
soll hier jetzt jeder losjammern wie schwer er es hat damit sich die weicheier hier ein bissel besser verstanden vorkommen?


wenn du es so willst:
ich bin gerade bei einem großen deutschen automobiler, ich habe jeden tag 14-15 stunden, ich ärger mich mit software rum die ein anlagenbauer mal als ganz ordentlichen standart entwickelt hat - diesen standart haben aber unter anderem irgendwelche instandhalter sowas von zerissen, das ist zum kotzen!
von den vergangenen feiertagen habe ich nicht viel mitbekommen und sylvester daheim ist auch nicht sicher...


wenn dir dein job nicht gefällt dann mach was anderes!


danke für das viele lob fürs forum!
...ich weiß schon - das forum ist super aber der admin ist ein arschloch!


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (28 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Markus,

egal was Du genommen hast - Su solltest weniger nehmen 

Soo... Deinen Beitrag verstehe ich absolut nicht. Hier bedankt sich jemand für die Hilfe, die er im Forum bekommen hat und Du greifst ihn derartig unfreundlich an.

Ich wünsche Allen einen guten Rutsch - egal wo

Bernhard Götz


----------



## zotos (28 Dezember 2007)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> ...
> (insbesondere auf ... gestandene Leute aus dem Instandhaltungsbereich << es scheint so, als wären Das die natürlichen Feinde)
> ...



Wenn Du das "gestandene" durch "jammernde" ersetzt würdest würde die Aussage IMHO stimmen.

Ich habe in keinem Werk in dem ich tätig war, jemals solch ein Gejammer von seiten der Instandhalter hören müssen wie hier im Forum.

Vielleicht ist das ja Branchen abhängig.


----------



## Question_mark (29 Dezember 2007)

*Mach mal langsam ...*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich weiß schon - das forum ist super aber der admin ist ein arschloch!



Naja, manchmal schon... Komm mal wieder runter vom Baum. Da hat mega_ohm sich eigentlich für Antworten der aktiven Teilnehmer und das Engegement des Admin dieses Forums bedankt (das bist übrigens Du..) , da kommst Du gleich mit einer Blutgrätsche daher. Ich kann natürlich Deinen Frust über Dein momentanes Projekt verstehen, ziehe es durch und gut ist es... 
Das leidige Thema Programmierer und Instandsetzer haben wir hier, glaube ich jedenfalls, schon ausreichend behandelt. Jeder muss seine Arbeit gut machen, und steht auch unter Erfolgszwang, egal ob Proggi oder Instandhalter. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie der Instandhalter den Ars... aufgeblasen kriegt, wenn die Kosten für den Maschinenstillstand pro Stunde in den fünfstelligen Bereich geht...
Proggis und Instandhalter sehe ich als Team, sonst funktioniert das ganze nicht. Wenn der Instandhalter alles über mein Programm weiss, habe ich meine Ruhe und der kann das Problem (meistens) alleine lösen. Ich verstehe allerdings auch immer noch nicht, warum sich einige Instandhalter hier sich als 'zweitklassig' behandelt fühlen. Ich vergesse mal hier die die Ausnahmen, wo ich nachts um drei Uhr 300 Km gefahren bin um einen Motorschutzschalter wieder einzuschalten...oder um nach Heathrow zu fliegen (inclusive 3-Stunden Stau um den Londoner M-Ring) und dann festzustellen, dass die grüne LED an der S5_CPU meine Anwesenheit eigentlich recht überflüssig machte..

Allen Forumsteilnehmern, den Moderatoren und dem gestressten Admin wünsche ich alles Gute für das neue Jahr.

Gruß von 

Question_mark


----------



## MW (29 Dezember 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Das leidige Thema Programmierer und Instandsetzer haben wir hier, glaube ich jedenfalls, schon ausreichend behandelt. Jeder muss seine Arbeit gut machen, und steht auch unter Erfolgszwang, egal ob Proggi oder Instandhalter. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie der Instandhalter den Ars... aufgeblasen kriegt, wenn die Kosten für den Maschinenstillstand pro Stunde in den fünfstelligen Bereich geht...
> Proggis und Instandhalter sehe ich als Team, sonst funktioniert das ganze nicht. Wenn der Instandhalter alles über mein Programm weiss, habe ich meine Ruhe und der kann das Problem (meistens) alleine lösen.


 
Genau

100 % ACK


----------



## Markus (29 Dezember 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ich verstehe allerdings auch immer noch nicht, warum sich einige Instandhalter hier sich als 'zweitklassig' behandelt fühlen.


 
GENAU!!!

UND MIR GEHT DAS GEHÄULE UND DIE WICHTIGMACHEREI SPEZIELL VON IHM GEWALTIG AUF DEN SACK!!!

WENN STRESSLEIN MIT SEINEM JOB ÜBERFORDERT IST SOLL ER PFARRER WERDEN!


----------



## Solaris (29 Dezember 2007)

Für einen der Roosevelt zitiert sind die Ausschweifungen von Markus etwas undiplomatisch, ich glaube nicht das mega_ohm so eine Reaktion erwartet hat.



Sind hier Danksagungen nicht erwünscht?


----------



## Markus (29 Dezember 2007)

@solaris
du hast es auch nicht gebacken?
es geht nicht um die "danksagung" - der typ spielt ständig den armen unverstandenen gestressten aber dennoch allwissenden instandhalter.

ich mag instandhalter und mir fällt spontan auch kein anderer beruf ein gegen den ich etwas haben könnte bzw. wo ich denke das er besser oder schlechter ist als meiner - ABER ICH KANN DIE ART NICHT AUSSTEHEN WIE DIESER TYP IMMER WIEDER ALLEN ZEIGEN MUSS WIE SCHWER ER ES HAT.


ps
das ich von diplomatie keine ahnung habe weis ich selber.
und ich weis auch das bescheuerte sprüche ala "die feder ist stärker als das schwert" nur von verdummten diplomaten kommen.
und ein mann wie roosevelt der sprüche wie "nur ein toter indianer ist ein guter indianer" abgelassen hat war wohl auch kein besonderer diplomat - somit darf sogar ein trampel wie ich es sich erlauben ihn zu zitieren!


----------



## Flinn (29 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...ich weiß schon - das forum ist super aber der admin ist ein arschloch!


 
Alkohol getrunken?


----------



## zotos (29 Dezember 2007)

Ich kenne viele Instandhalter und das rund um die Welt. Da ist alles dabei vom Taugenichts bis zum breitband Profi. Ich kenne Werke die auf Instandhalter verzichten müssen und sehr darunter leiden. Auch hier im Forum sind einige SPS-Experten, die beachtliches auf die Beine stellen und in der Instandhaltung angesiedelt sind. Natürlich gibt es auch pfeifen. 
Das ist aber eine allgemein gültige Sache, dass gibt es in jeder Berufsgruppe.

Wenn ich aber so einen Scheiß lese:


mega_ohm schrieb:


> ...
> Auch, wenn bei den Profi- Programmierern regelmäßig 'alle Drähte' in Bezug auf "NEUE" (insbesondere auf ... gestandene Leute aus dem Instandhaltungsbereich << es scheint so, als wären Das die natürlichen Feinde) fast durchbrennen...


Frage ich mich ob da jemand nur hypersensibel ist oder wo hier im Forum es gestandenen Leuten so die Dränen in die Augen treibt.



mega_ohm schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt in diesem Forum einige, die diese Probleme nie verstehen wollen/ werden...


Respekt muss man sich verdienen und nicht erjammern. Auch wenn das einige nicht verstehen können/wollen.


Ah und Danke das es Euch alle gibt.


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
@ markus: etwas duplomatie würde dir besser zu gesichte stehen, es sagt ja auch keiner: 14 stunden sind die programmierer im werk, 7 stunden trinken sie kaffee, 7 stunden telefonieren sie nach hause weil nichts klappt.
also etwas ruhiger, und es klappt mit allen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Dezember 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ... 7 stunden trinken sie kaffee, 7 stunden telefonieren sie nach hause weil nichts klappt.


Du hast die 7 Stunden rauchen bei Deiner Aufstellung vergessen. Denn das tun Programmierer doch auch immer noch.


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
@rainer: rauchen kann man bei kaffeetrinken und telefonieren auch.
ich glaube bei einer ib ziehen alle an einem strang, und delta lebt doch auch von den dummen, die nicht mit alles können müßen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Dezember 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ...ich glaube bei einer ib ziehen alle an einem strang...


Ist meiner Erfahrung nach leider nicht immer so. Bei manchen taucht da der Reflex "er war's, er war's" schon mal auf.


----------



## Markus (29 Dezember 2007)

jetzt wirds laaaaaaaangweilig.... und tschüss...


----------



## sps-concept (29 Dezember 2007)

*prost*

na dann Prost Markus

__________________________________________________

*mit hochprozentigen Getränken schneller ans Ziel ;-)*


----------



## MW (29 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> soll hier jetzt jeder losjammern wie schwer er es hat damit sich die weicheier hier ein bissel besser verstanden vorkommen?


 
@Markus: Zuerst aufregen und dann selber rumjammern



> @solaris
> es geht nicht um die "danksagung" - der typ spielt ständig den armen unverstandenen gestressten aber dennoch allwissenden instandhalter.
> 
> ABER ICH KANN DIE ART NICHT AUSSTEHEN WIE DIESER TYP IMMER WIEDER ALLEN ZEIGEN MUSS WIE SCHWER ER ES HAT.


 
Wenn´s dich nervt dann schliess doch einfach dieses Thema oder halt dich zurück

Da hat sich einfach mal einer für was bedankt und schon artet es wieder in einen "Krieg" zwischen Instandhaltern und Programmierern aus
muss das sein ????? :???:


----------



## zotos (29 Dezember 2007)

MW schrieb:


> ...
> Da hat sich einfach mal einer für was bedankt und schon artet es wieder in einen "Krieg" zwischen Instandhaltern und Programmierern aus
> muss das sein ????? :???:



1. Hat er sich nicht einfach nur bedankt. Lese Dir mal seinen Beitrag durch.

2. Wo ist hier denn ein "Krieg" zwischen Instandhaltern und Programmierern? Das Gejammer im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads hat eben einige gemüter bewegt. Die einen haben mit Danke geantwortet und andere haben nicht verstanden was das soll.
___



Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> Ich verstehe allerdings auch immer noch nicht, warum sich einige Instandhalter hier sich als 'zweitklassig' behandelt fühlen.
> ...


Ich auch nicht.


----------



## MSB (29 Dezember 2007)

> na dann Prost Markus
> __________________________________________________
> *mit hochprozentigen Getränken schneller ans Ziel :wink:
> *


Coole Signatur, endlich bist du von Tools mal auf was sinnvolles umgestiegen  :sm22:


----------



## MW (29 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> 1. Hat er sich nicht einfach nur bedankt. Lese Dir mal seinen Beitrag durch.


 
hab nochmal gelesen.

In seiner "Danksagung" hat er halt nur Nachteile des Instandhalter daseins genannt, es gibt ja auch vorteile, die er aber verdrängt, warum auch immer ????? 
Wenn es ihn aber wirklich soooo ankotzen würde, hätte er sicherlich nen anderen Job


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Dezember 2007)

Ich hab nur das DANKE angenommen. Das deutsch-typische Genörgel hab ich (wie so oft) überlesen.

Frohes Neues

Axel


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Dezember 2007)

Also ihr Lieben ...
auch nach 3-maligem Durchlesen kann ich aus Mega_Ohm's Beitrag nicht das herauslesen, was ihr da so drin seht ... Für mich steht da ein Danke für die ihm zugekommene Hilfe im letzten Jahr. Des weiteren versucht er sich (nach meiner Meinung) mit der Problematik seines Job's für das Eine oder Andere zu rechtfertigen. Ich sehe (für mich) also keinen Grund mein Danke in irgendeiner Form zu widerrufen.

Möglicherweise ist es ja so, dass das Ganze in Zusammenhang mit früheren Beiträgen von Mega_Ohm zu sehen ist. Da kann ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht soviel dazu sagen. Falls das so sein sollte, dann stelle ich mir die Frage, warum sich nicht über andere Dinge aufgeregt wird, deren es doch beileibe genug gibt. Man schaue sich nur mal so manche Fragestellungen in der Rubrik Simatic an (Wie programmiert man einen Zähler oder Timer ...).

Also - Resume für mich :
Da steht ganz oben nicht mehr und nicht weniger als ein Danke.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Dezember 2007)

na, denn bin ich noch ein wenig verwundert, dass das Gedächtnis des Forums keine vier Monate zurückreicht:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15152

Mein Gedächtnis übrigens auch nicht, aber nachdem der Mega_Ohm so eine zwischen die Beine gekriegt hat, dass die Glocken noch heute läuten dürften, hab ich mich mal für seine Beiträge interesssiert - und den genannten Thread gefunden. Damals war noch alles so schön friedlich   :twisted:


----------



## IBN-Service (30 Dezember 2007)

MW schrieb:


> @Markus: Zuerst aufregen und dann selber rumjammern
> ...




Hallo MW,

schade, dass man den Dankeknopf nicht 2 mal betätigen kann.


CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## Roos (30 Dezember 2007)

hallo,

ich habe mal eine frage: warum habt ihr eigendlich stress untereinander? (So kommts zumindest als neuling für mich rüber) habe elektroniker betriebstechnik gelernt in der instandhaltung.
Lernte aber auch mehrere programmierer kennen sie waren alle sehr korrekt zu mir, so korrekt dass mir einer ein angebot gemacht hat dass ich nicht ablehnen konnte.
Er gab mir sein wort (was er auch gehalten hat) dass wenn ich meine ausbildung beendet habe dass ich in seiner Firma als programmierer anfangen kann. Natürlich folgten erstmal zahlreiche aufbaukurse in S7 wincc und und und aber mittlerweile bin ich in automatisierungstechnik in mannheim an der ba  und es läuft bestens. 
Ich habe den "programmierern" vieles zu verdanken und verstehe nicht warum es soviel stress gibt.
Ich nenne mich in 2 Jahren Dipl. [SIZE=-1]Ingenieur  für automatisierungstechnik. Also Programmierer aber ich werde niemals vergessen wer ich war und als was ich angefangen habe und auch ich als "programmierer" ziehe meinen hut vor den instandhaltern und nicht nur weil ich mal einer war sonder weil sie genauso niemals ausgelerhrt haben wie wir. 

Lasst uns doch diesen streit ein für alle mal begraben.

Guten Rutsch mfg Roos
[/SIZE]


----------



## jabba (30 Dezember 2007)

Roos schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ...
> [SIZE=-1]Lasst uns doch diesen streit ein für alle mal begraben.[/SIZE]
> ...


 
Was für einen Streit ?

Ich finde ehrlich gesagt die Aussage von Markus etwas, sagen wir mal , ausfallend. Aber im nachhinein muss ich mein Danke wohl an Markus und nicht an Mega_Ohm erteilen. 
Ich hab den Tread von mega_ohm einfach mal meiner Frau zu lesen gegeben, man; das waren nur Sekunden, da sagt die "dem ist aber einer schwer auf die Füße getreteten". 
Ich hab auch nur das Danke gesehen.
Ich glaube Markus will den Instandhaltern nicht absprechen was sie leisten, aber bleiben wir mal bei der Leistung, ich hab noch keinen Instandhalter gesehen der sich überarbeitet. In der heutigen Zeit hat es wahrscheinlich keiner einfach, das muss man nicht immer darstellen.

Nimmt mal Markus und z.B. mich (weiss nicht wer noch dazu gehört) als selbstständiger arbeitet man eigentlich 24 Std 365 Tage im Jahr. Es ist selten wo ich nicht daran Denke:
- nächste Woche musss  die Bilanz raus
- krieg ich den Auftrag
- Zahlt der Kunde
- gibts Probleme beim Kunden, weil die Anlage stehen geblieben ist
.....

ABER: Das hab ich mir selber ausgesucht, und ich muss damit leben.

Hab gerade einen hochdotierten Job abgelehnt, weil ich lieber für mich arbeite, auch für weniger Geld.

Ich könnte über tausende Sachen mich aufregen, aber das ist mein Job. In einem konkreten Fall geh ich auch an die Decke. Wenn das so ist, verstehe ich auch einen Instandhalter, aber prinzipiell zu jammern , da sollte man den einfacheren Weg suchen.

Ich war auch mal Instandhalter, nach sechs Monaten konnte ich nicht mehr. Es war die schlimmste Zeit in meinem Leben. Immer nur so tun als würde man arbeiten war nix für mich, ich muss anpacken.
(Gilt nicht für alle Instandhalter)
Ich komme auch genug rum, und wenn ich z.B. sehe das zwei Wochen vergehen bis die mir eine Baugruppe verdrahten, dann kommt der Termin, ist nicht fertig , und der fertige Teil ist auch noch falsch(Steckplatz 12 auf einer 300'er), nee ich weiss nicht. 

Nix für ungut, der Job ist bestimmt nicht einfach, aber es ist ein Job.
Es verlangt keiner das die eine komplette Linie neu programmieren, sondern "Instand halten".


----------

